# tarantulas in apartment issues?



## ilovebugs (Sep 26, 2008)

hey everyone, been away for a while, but I'm back again.

I recently moved to an apartment that "doesn't allow pets" 
the ownership of the apartments changed earlier this year. there are a few people that have dogs (2?) that were "grandfathered in" since they were pre-existing.I know one of my neighbors has a cat that the landlord doesn't know about.

they do allow pets if you pay a $500 deposit (non refundable) and $50/mo 
As emotionally attatched to them as I am. I don't think my 3 T's are worth that. 

but I think I'm going to try keeping them anyway. and if for some reason the landlord ever needs to come by  (which they are supposed to call two days in adv.) I can just hide them in the closet or something.

as I said, one of my nieghbors has a kitten, so I think she's way more likely to get caught than I. spiders are silent and almost completely oderless(as long as they are kept clean) 

any of you ever tried this? (I know it's been done, so share with me!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## radicaldementia (Sep 26, 2008)

I was in a similar situation for several months.  Just don't tell the landlord, don't even ask about pets, and be extra careful against escapes.  When I moved out of my old apt I had about 5 Ts, a scorp and a few roaches, and my landlord was completely unaware.  Now I have like 40 ts and scorps and hundreds of roaches, and my new landlord also is totally unaware (although he probably wouldn't care anyway)

I can say for sure that in my old apt, it wouldn't have even mattered if I payed the pet deposit, there is no way they would have let me keep "dangerous" animals.  Some people suggest to try to explain to the landlord the situation, but for me the best option was to just keep quiet.

You only have 3 Ts, so hiding them should be easy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## betuana (Sep 26, 2008)

I'd also be very careful about any possible pest treatments the apartment may do. Many apartment companies will by default treat for these things, and the products they use may hurt your Ts.

I might inquire about if they do any such pest prevention treatments, perhaps using the age old excuse of allergic reactions to such things. You might be able to get them to not treat your apartment at all, or at least agree to not treat the bedroom (the place where you sleep - most places that insist on treating will agree to avoid a bedroom if someone says they are sensitive). You could also ask that they please let you know before they treat so that you are prepared in case you have allergic reactions to it. This way, if you keep your Ts in your bedroom (or even a bedroom closet) they shouldn't be exposed to it, and if you can be informed ahead of time you can put a towel under the door to try and keep any of the stuff from drifting into the room, etc.

That would be my main concern with trying to hide something like Ts. They might not be found, but they could be hurt...

Good luck, hopefully you'll be able to find a good place in the future that will allow you to keep your Ts!

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Brian S (Sep 26, 2008)

In some instances "pets" refer to dogs, cats birds etc however it doesnt always apply to "caged" animals such as fish and bugs. Instead of trying to pull a Slick Willy you might just ask first. You might be good to go.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hasani1408 (Sep 26, 2008)

you should be fine. you could keep them in your bedroom and put lock on door in case they come in while you are gone. I live in a no pet apartment also but they make exceptions for small animals kept in aquariums . so my landlord is cool with my T's. best to use the no tell policy with most good luck!


----------



## gvfarns (Sep 26, 2008)

They won't check.  And they probably aren't including that kind of pets in their mind.  Although they does sound pretty anal. They have to let you know if they are coming in your apartment and they won't be checking closely.  if you keep them in your room you'll be fine.

Landlords have lots of rules that even they have no interest in actually enforcing even if they did know about your inverts.  They probably have the rule so they can get mad if someone has a really destructive pet.

Think of it this way, what would they do if they did find out...worst case?  they'd make you get rid of them, which is what you are contemplating anyway.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 26, 2008)

I agree with what some people are getting at.  The reason for the rule is that most pets cost the apartment owner money when you consider rug cleaning or rug replacement between renters ...scratch marks, junk in the grass outside, things like that.  Caged animals don't cost the owner anything so if they are reasonable, they shouldn't have a prob with it imo.  So you could ask something like this, "What about caged animals 'like fish', ..'something like that'."  If they say "that's OK", bring a T in, haha.  Kind of sneaky but I think it would cover you pretty well.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Sep 26, 2008)

When I lived in an apt. I was told I was not allowed to have arachnids do to "liability issues". I owned around fifty. Anytime they needed to come in I hid all arachnids and all reptiles in a closet. When the time came for spraying pesticides I simply walked down to the office and told them I was allergic and they couldn't spray. They don't know any different and they don't want the potential for a lawsuit.


----------



## testdasi (Sep 26, 2008)

You CAN hide the T's in the closet because I believe they will need a warrant to search. And I don't think they can get a warrant to search your personal belongings for a T, especially if they don't know it's there in the first place.


----------



## fishwithoutabik (Sep 26, 2008)

I live in an apartment that has a "no exotics" policy. About a week ago, the maintenance man came knocking cause apparently one of my pipes in the bathroom was constantly running water or something. 
I said, "yeah you can check it out, hang on just a second, I have to put something on" and I tossed my snakes, and all 40 something spiders into the closet. No issues whatsoever. It's much harder hiding a cat, and in my experience most apartment complexes aren't trying to "find out" about your pets anyways. Of course there are exceptions, however, usually the issues are from a property damage perspective as a few people have pointed out.


----------



## Bazzgazm (Sep 27, 2008)

i live in an apartment with 500$ deductible and "pet rent" but it applies to dogs and cats


by definition a tarantula is not a pet since it is not domesticated and isn't frequently kept.


either way. they spray the doorway and not the actual apartment. so i've never had a problem with spray, found 1 dead escaped cricket one time near the door.

Other than that.. I keep mine in a closet like area near my bathroom, with a display cabinet, and i've never been bothered.


----------



## Radamanthys (Sep 27, 2008)

i think they wont care about your T's at all.
but NEVER tell them you breed roaches.
trying explain isnt going to help (unless he is a very comprehensive guy, which i doubt. landlords doesn't seem to be that way, lol)

ignorance + fear of infestation = lots of problems


----------



## Autonerd (Sep 27, 2008)

I wouldn't worry, I think those "no pets" rules are about pets that can cause damage or an annoyance. Tarantulas don't smell, they don't bark, they don't scratch the paint, they don't pee on the floor or on the neighbor's patio, they don't scratch the drapes, they don't go bananas when a squirrel runs by, they don't growl at the kids down the hall, they don't poo in the common areas, and they won't ruin the carpets if their enclosure gets a crack in it. Aside from the remote possibility of them getting out and scaring your old-lady neighbor into a heart attack, they really can't do much damage compared to most pets.

I would check the local laws and your lease as to whether your landlord can come in without notifying you, or how much notification he/she must give you. Even so, if you have the type of T who hides, you could probably throw a few plants into the cage and pass it off as a terrarium. We live in a (pet-friendly) apartment, and Fifi's cage is on a bookshelf in a dark-ish corner. People come and go and I think most wouldn't notice her unless she was pointed out. Hidden in plain sight, as it were.

Aaron

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## the nature boy (Sep 27, 2008)

quinquestriatus said:


> When I lived in an apt. I was told I was not allowed to have arachnids do to "liability issues". I owned around fifty. Anytime they needed to come in I hid all arachnids and all reptiles in a closet. When the time came for spraying pesticides I simply walked down to the office and told them I was allergic and they couldn't spray. They don't know any different and they don't want the potential for a lawsuit.


Sounds like *the* plan.  I'd probably also put something on the door stating in large letters "Severely allergic to pesticides--do not spray!" in case word never gets to the company doing the spraying that your apartment is off limits.

--the nature boy


----------



## jnfenrir (Sep 27, 2008)

Don't tell them. Just don't.

There is a chance that you have one of those ultra-hip, friendly, open-minded landlords who just wants their tenants to be happy and pay the rent on time. Or, you could be like the other 99% of us apartment-dwellers, and have a landlord who is an arachnophobic, misinformed, grouchy sewer matron who can't stand to let a tenant get away with even the smallest of things.

Also remember, you're not talking about some small, harmless caged pet. You're talking about a hideous, giant, evil spider with venom that can kill a man in thirty seconds flat; who will destroy everything in its path until it finds a victim to kill and devour. Yeah, some people think like that.

Think about it this way. If you tell them, they will have no problem just saying no outright, since it might _sound_ like a bad idea to them. But if you get everything set up and they, by the odd chance, find out, you will already have evidence as to why it should no big deal that you keep your T's.

Also, I agree with Radamanthys; DEFINITELY don't mention roaches. If your landlord does find out and asks what tarantulas eat, tell them you feed your T's rats and "the occasional stray kitten", and that if they want your T's gone, they'll have to come pick them up themselves.  

In any event, my vote is "don't tell them".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## betuana (Sep 27, 2008)

the nature boy said:


> Sounds like *the* plan.  I'd probably also put something on the door stating in large letters "Severely allergic to pesticides--do not spray!" in case word never gets to the company doing the spraying that your apartment is off limits.
> 
> --the nature boy


I'll second that suggestion. A sign on the door is a good thing. A friend of mine who actually was allergic (she had 1 cat, in a pet friendly place, so that wasn't the issue), had a sign on her door saying "No treatments in this unit" to remind the treating people not to go into her place with it. She never had any problems. But sometimes the people doing the treatment don't keep track of where they can or can't, even if its noted in the office somewhere.


----------



## Twitch Boy (Sep 28, 2008)

My current landlord didn't allow pets.  I mentioned I had a pet tarantula, and that they were a lot like keeping fish.  Fish tend to be the exception to most "no pets" rules because they're pretty much stationary and won't harm anything.  She let me keep her.

If you choose to get permission, be sure to get it in writing from the landlord in case there's a conflict later.  (Mine just made a note on the contract and we both initialed it.)


----------



## Hornets23 (Sep 28, 2008)

Definitely dont tell them. I had six tarantulas for several years at my parents house and THEY never found out.


----------



## Tuwin (Sep 28, 2008)

We are not allowed pets here including fish because of the water. we are not allowed water beds either.

I have had them in the office without a problem. The maintenance people came in a few times to change our doors and other stuff and never said a word about 'em. I just close the office door


----------



## gvfarns (Sep 28, 2008)

Tuwin said:


> We are not allowed pets here including fish because of the water. we are not allowed water beds either.
> 
> I have had them in the office without a problem. The maintenance people came in a few times to change our doors and other stuff and never said a word about 'em. I just close the office door


I've thought about doing this but I worry about exterminators.  I don't know if they spray for bugs at my office.  I've never seen it but that doesn't mean it doesn't happen.


----------



## MyNameIsMud (Sep 28, 2008)

When I lived in an apt complex that liked to do periodic sweeps for pets, I kept my only tank at the time on a low end table in my bedroom with the laundry basket next to it.  They'd come over and the tank would get a little laundry tossed over it.  They never rifled through it for some odd reason.....


----------



## bilko (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi everyone, reading with interest the problem with T's and landlords.  Over here in the U.K. there is rarely if ever that problem, it's mainly nuisance pets i.e. cats, dogs, noisy parrots etc., We have lived in most parts of the U.K. and kept T's for years and this issue has never arisen, oh and a big hello to everyone out there.


----------



## Paramite (Sep 28, 2008)

I have an advice for you: Don't tell them what animals you got. It's not like tarantulas make any loud sounds...

I'm pretty sure they are not allowed in my apartment, but I really couldn't care a less.


----------



## fantasticp (Sep 28, 2008)

jnfenrir said:


> arachnophobic, misinformed, grouchy sewer matron


Best description _EVER_ of my last porperty manager lol! 

She would stand under the community mailbox and scrounge around in the bushes for discarded junk mail and beat on people's doors. All my pets (and pet food) came in the front door in a paper bag or a cardboard box. UPS delivered several vision cages for my snakes and I just slid the box through the door and everything was just fine. That lady had me so paranoid though I had to angle the blinds oh so right so she couldn't peer in and see the stacks of cages!!! I moved out of that apt at 2am so she wouldn't see them and deny my deposit!!


----------



## Faunya (Sep 28, 2008)

I wouldn't mention it, and if the managers ever do find out, you can always play dumb.  A lot of places will actually consider inverts as more of a hobby than a pet anyway.


----------



## GOMER113 (Sep 28, 2008)

My last place and my current place both have a "no pets" policy.  At my last place, that just meant nothing free roaming like a dog or cat.  So my Ts and my neighbors' birds were OK.  At my new place, I told the landlord ahead of time that I had Ts and he was OK with it.

You could try asking first how they would feel about a bearded dragon and if they don't freak out, ask about how they would feel about a T, then see what happens.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Sep 29, 2008)

When i call up asking about apartments i dont tell them my name and my opening line is "are tarantulas ok?", every single one of them said absolutely not, and some of them even acted offended that i asked? Heres where blocking caller ID comes in handy also....

I then called back up to the one i decided to get an apartment through, and got it. Moved in, moved my tarantulas in also. I ended up at the highest point in my collecting having something like 130 inverts in my closet. Nobody ever knew. When it came down to moving out, they told me i had to leave because i was having a daughter and said that they didnt allow kids or more than 2 people living in the apartments or something stupid like that. So i was very pleased to leave my fresh B. smithi molt on the bathroom sink when i left ;P... and i still got my whole deposit back!


-Nate


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Sep 29, 2008)

jnfenrir said:


> tell them you feed your T's rats


Yea, because in there eyes rats are TOTALLY better than roaches...

How about telling them you feed crickets or earthworms? And you could always go the route sounding like you do it professionally ... "yea im a scientist i work for national geographic and im a famous biologist studying the behavior of tarantulas..." 

My advice is always LIE LIE LIE, if you dont know em', you don't owe em'!


----------



## Bazzgazm (Sep 29, 2008)

they cannot just walk into your apartment and check for pets. THEY have to give you notice.
I keep mine over the fireplace mantle (lol. it's not on) until i find me a rack to fit, in which they'll be in my bathroom walk in closet area.

Jadespider, sounds like you lived in a place like mine. WE used to have a no children policy. Most people here are working professionals or college students. it's prolly like 200-220 unit loft / studio setup here. pet friendly, but i'm not paying 25 a month for EACH tarantula like you would a dog. 
that's just stupid.
as far as pesticides. they spray the door area and that's all. if you keep your t's out of that area and make sure you don't feed them possibly contaminated food, then you should be absolutely fine
once my food touches the floor.. it's out the door


----------



## Tuwin (Sep 29, 2008)

I have seen them spraying at my apartment. They never come into the apartment to spray. They only do it outside around the building and it has never effected my T's at all. I keep they away from the windows and it's never harmed a T


----------



## fantasticp (Oct 1, 2008)

Bazzgazm said:


> they cannot just walk into your apartment and check for pets. THEY have to give you notice.



Depends on the state. I believe here in CA it is required 48 hrs *written *notice, but in TX my mom had a clause they could just walk in as they please to fix/inspect things. No way I would've signed that lease. READ THE CONTRACT.



Bazzgazm said:


> it's prolly like 200-220 unit loft / studio setup here.


OMG where are you? You can't get a broke down studio in the hood for less than $650 here.


----------



## Tuwin (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a 2 bed, 1 bath, apartment here in Oregon and pay $560


----------



## fantasticp (Oct 1, 2008)

Tuwin said:


> I have a 2 bed, 1 bath, apartment here in Oregon and pay $560


Well, good for you. My 3bdr duplex w/ a microscopic backyard is $1200/mo and that is an awesome deal even considering the tweakers, crazy talkin baby mommas, multi-family, tuba music playing households and southsider gang-bangers on my street.


----------



## andy83 (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm sure most of the other posters have mentioned everything I have to say. But, I'll let you know how it has worked out for me. Ultimately it is your choice and I wish you luck in the matter whichever way you choose to go with it.

I don't advertise that I have pets...esp tarantulas/insects. I think it's best that way because even people you think would be all for it have some sort of irrational fear or some sort of other bias to the matter. So, don't tell your neighbors.

I've never had a huge problem with it living in apartments but I let the agency know that I have pets. They've never asked what kind of pets I have but I've been vigilant to let them know that all of my pets are in cages/tanks....that was their main concern. I think I mentioned that I had a hedgehog and a snake. I didn't go into details and it was best that way.

The big thing you should have concern with is pesticide use. You can find out multiple ways but I would recommend asking your neighbors or apartment management and if they ask why I would just tell them that you're highly allergic to the shite...:liar: . I've lived in a few different apartments and if you're lucky enough to live in the same area or with the same company you can eventually find out the major ones that spray and the ones that don't. I've found that the big apartment places are the ones that spray more often compared to renting through houses...but that's just my opinion in this area.

One time I was living in a small apartment and the land lord came over to fix the drain or something. Well, I was hungover and asleep and didn't answer the door when he came knocking early in the morning. Guy had a key and came in anyway. So, I sprung up basically naked trying to cover for the T's but he didn't pay any attention to the racks of glass tanks on the wall. He just seemed slightly embarrassed and went about his business.

I think that paying your rent on time every time helps. But that probably matters more with a smaller operation.

Hope that helps you out. Tarantulas seem to be highly sensitive to pesticide use so I would really weigh that in your decision. Also, it's always good to have a backup plan if needed(good friend to watch your T's for a couple of weeks).


----------



## crpy (Oct 1, 2008)

fantasticp said:


> Well, good for you. My 3bdr duplex w/ a microscopic backyard is $1200/mo and that is an awesome deal even considering the tweakers, crazy talkin baby mommas, multi-family, tuba music playing households and southsider gang-bangers on my street.


LOL, sorry but holy crap. Before my divorce I owned a 2bdrm 2bth on 3 three acres in the forest and no neighbors for $520 per month mortgage. I'm not bragging , I feel really bad for you sheesh.


----------



## jnfenrir (Oct 1, 2008)

fantasticp said:


> Well, good for you. My 3bdr duplex w/ a microscopic backyard is $1200/mo and that is an awesome deal even considering the tweakers, crazy talkin baby mommas, multi-family, tuba music playing households and southsider gang-bangers on my street.


Sounds exactly like my neighborhood. I live in a 1-bedroom apartment with no AC, no ventilation, faulty pipes, 2-prong electrical outlets, and only one washer and dryer for the whole complex. It costs $940 a month. I ****ing hate this state.

Tuwin, don't be surprised if I call you asking to move back in sometime in the next year...


----------



## crpy (Oct 1, 2008)

jnfenrir said:


> Sounds exactly like my neighborhood. I live in a 1-bedroom apartment with no AC, no ventilation, faulty pipes, 2-prong electrical outlets, and only one washer and dryer for the whole complex. It costs $940 a month. I ****ing hate this state.
> 
> There are laws against that crap.


----------



## jnfenrir (Oct 1, 2008)

crpy said:


> There are laws against that crap.


There are also laws against most of the people who live in this neighborhood.


----------



## Tuwin (Oct 1, 2008)

jnfenrir said:


> Tuwin, don't be surprised if I call you asking to move back in sometime in the next year...


lol anytime man!


----------



## crpy (Oct 1, 2008)

jnfenrir said:


> There are also laws against most of the people who live in this neighborhood.


lol, good point


----------



## mouse (Oct 1, 2008)

i live in a low-income apt. we have a no pet rule here also. but they also let ppl have a small dog or cat with a doctors note and pet deposit. but that only applies to cats or dogs. small critters in cages are ok (hamster/bird/ fish (no more than a 10 gallon tank). i asked if a tarantula would be ok. after a funny look i got told he can't qualify it as a dog so it would be ok as a caged pet, but i am only allowed 2 pets since i have kids).
just ask if a small caged pet would be ok.
and with the spraying, that is nowerdays mostly a gel that is applied around the cupboards in kitchen and bathroom.


----------



## ilovebugs (Oct 2, 2008)

betuana said:


> I'd also be very careful about any possible pest treatments the apartment may do. Many apartment companies will by default treat for these things, and the products they use may hurt your Ts.



sorry, I forgot to check back for replies.

They do spray for pests occasionally, but not inside the apartments.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## ilovebugs (Oct 2, 2008)

gvfarns said:


> Think of it this way, what would they do if they did find out...worst case?  they'd make you get rid of them, which is what you are contemplating anyway.


well, actually I believe they would make me pay the $500 and start charging $50 a month. 

and as far as the "only cats and dogs" 
my wife asked when we came across that part on the lease if it even included a goldfish jokingly and he was like "yes, it does." 

as unlikely as it is, if they found out that someone had stopped by to visit with a pet, they would charge us.

I think it is just so they can be mad if something gets destroyed.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ilovebugs (Oct 2, 2008)

Bazzgazm said:


> i live in an apartment with 500$ deductible and "pet rent" but it applies to dogs and cats
> 
> 
> by definition a tarantula is not a pet since it is not domesticated and isn't frequently kept.
> ...


sounds like we live in the same place haha.



jnfenrir said:


> Don't tell them. Just don't.
> 
> There is a chance that you have one of those ultra-hip, friendly, open-minded landlords who just wants their tenants to be happy and pay the rent on time. Or, you could be like the other 99% of us apartment-dwellers, and have a landlord who is an arachnophobic, misinformed, grouchy sewer matron who can't stand to let a tenant get away with even the smallest of things.
> 
> ...


I like your plan.


----------



## ilovebugs (Oct 2, 2008)

jnfenrir said:


> Sounds exactly like my neighborhood. I live in a 1-bedroom apartment with no AC, no ventilation, faulty pipes, 2-prong electrical outlets, and only one washer and dryer for the whole complex. It costs $940 a month. I ****ing hate this state.
> 
> Tuwin, don't be surprised if I call you asking to move back in sometime in the next year...


that is insane. 

we have a 2 bedroom, 2 bath a spot for a washer and dryer(haven't found a good deal yet) and we pay $599 

I wish we had a laundry mat on site though. for now at least. the nearest coin laundry is like 10 mins away. I guess the city wants to keep scum like me out of town haha.


----------



## Andrew101 (Apr 20, 2017)

Hi guys, i know this is a old thread.I need some tips here for hiding my Ts, so i'm in this college program for high functioning autistic adults. My apartment complex has no restriction on having tanked animals, but because my apartment is rented under the program even though i pay the monthly fee i cannot own any pets including tanked animals. I have a T hidden in my drawer for like half the day, reason for that is the coordinators can come in our apartments without our permission to spot check every now and then. So i fear that if i were to leave my T enclosure out 1 day, they would find it and make me get rd of it.. Any advice in hiding Ts in my situation? i also really badly want to get more Ts but i can't cause of this situation..


----------



## ediblepain (Apr 20, 2017)

testdasi said:


> You CAN hide the T's in the closet because I believe they will need a warrant to search. And I don't think they can get a warrant to search your personal belongings for a T, especially if they don't know it's there in the first place.


Only police need warrents.


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 20, 2017)

Andrew101 said:


> Hi guys, i know this is a old thread.I need some tips here for hiding my Ts, so i'm in this college program for high functioning autistic adults. My apartment complex has no restriction on having tanked animals, but because my apartment is rented under the program even though i pay the monthly fee i cannot own any pets including tanked animals. I have a T hidden in my drawer for like half the day, reason for that is the coordinators can come in our apartments without our permission to spot check every now and then. So i fear that if i were to leave my T enclosure out 1 day, they would find it and make me get rd of it.. Any advice in hiding Ts in my situation? i also really badly want to get more Ts but i can't cause of this situation..


They will enter your apartment without permission.  You likely signed that away with the contract.

Use Sterilite or other generic plastic tub.  Sterilite makes some that are fairly clear.  Give it plenty ventilation.  Find a cloth that allows lots of air flow.  Drape it over the container(s).

Make sure the container(s) is off the beaten path away from things they may need to service (not near air filter change locations, breaker boxes, utility access items, fire extinguisher, etc.).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 20, 2017)

Andrew101 said:


> Hi guys, i know this is a old thread.I need some tips here for hiding my Ts, so i'm in this college program for high functioning autistic adults. My apartment complex has no restriction on having tanked animals, but because my apartment is rented under the program even though i pay the monthly fee i cannot own any pets including tanked animals. I have a T hidden in my drawer for like half the day, reason for that is the coordinators can come in our apartments without our permission to spot check every now and then. So i fear that if i were to leave my T enclosure out 1 day, they would find it and make me get rd of it.. Any advice in hiding Ts in my situation? i also really badly want to get more Ts but i can't cause of this situation..


What size and species Tarantula do you have?


----------



## Walker253 (Apr 20, 2017)

I assume @Andrew101  lives in California. If not, look up your state's landlord tenant law. @Jeff23, I don't know about South Carolina and I think you're wrong. In most states, a landlord cannot enter an occupied residence unless it's an emergency without sufficient notice. It must be reasonable and that is usually 24 hours. Here's a link to the California page (about half way down): http://www.dca.ca.gov/publications/landlordbook/living-in.shtml


----------



## Andrea82 (Apr 20, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> I assume @Andrew101  lives in California. If not, look up your state's landlord tenant law. @Jeff23, I don't know about South Carolina and I think you're wrong. In most states, a landlord cannot enter an occupied residence unless it's an emergency without sufficient notice. It must be reasonable and that is usually 24 hours. Here's a link to the California page (about half way down): http://www.dca.ca.gov/publications/landlordbook/living-in.shtml


Not sure, but for people living at a place especially for people with autism, rules and orders from that centre have precedence over state law. OP lives in a facility from what I've gathered and is not simply renting a place

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 20, 2017)

Andrew101 said:


> Hi guys, i know this is a old thread.I need some tips here for hiding my Ts, so i'm in this college program for high functioning autistic adults. My apartment complex has no restriction on having tanked animals, but because my apartment is rented under the program even though i pay the monthly fee i cannot own any pets including tanked animals. I have a T hidden in my drawer for like half the day, reason for that is the coordinators can come in our apartments without our permission to spot check every now and then. So i fear that if i were to leave my T enclosure out 1 day, they would find it and make me get rd of it.. Any advice in hiding Ts in my situation? i also really badly want to get more Ts but i can't cause of this situation..


If you think that the risk is/could been really serious the best advice I can give you is to get rid (even at a temporary level) of your _Theraphosidae_, maybe giving him/her to a friend or a familiar.

For instance, during the arachnid ban that happened in Italy (I'm eye-talian) I _forgot _to cough cough let the authorities cough know about my arachnids only for a matter of unlucky coincidences  but thing is, no one had the power to 'jump' in my house without an 'invite' (like Vampires).

Ask to yourself if that (keeping said spider) is worth the risk, considering everything, what you can 'lose' etc

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Walker253 (Apr 20, 2017)

Andrea82 said:


> Not sure, but for people living at a place especially for people with autism, rules and orders from that centre have precedence over state law. OP lives in a facility from what I've gathered and is not simply renting a place


Reminder to self, don't type before the first cup of coffee of the day. Thanks Andrea.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Love 1


----------



## Jeff23 (Apr 20, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> I assume @Andrew101  lives in California. If not, look up your state's landlord tenant law. @Jeff23, I don't know about South Carolina and I think you're wrong. In most states, a landlord cannot enter an occupied residence unless it's an emergency without sufficient notice. It must be reasonable and that is usually 24 hours. Here's a link to the California page (about half way down): http://www.dca.ca.gov/publications/landlordbook/living-in.shtml


This is not true for any state when I lived in apartments, but I wouldn't be surprised if more "liberal" states give better protection for the occupant.  I have lived in Idaho (long time ago), Georgia, and South Carolina.  They say they will leave notices to warn of planned entry, but the contract states they can come in with no notification for certain situations.  And they have to be able to do this.  What will they do for a water leak on the third floor?  Wait for a court order?  

They give notices that fire extinguishers will be inspected on certain dates.  Heat/air unit filters will be changed on certain dates.  The notices they do are placed on your front door.  Sometimes they fail to provide a notice.  It would be hard to argue in court that you didn't get the notice.


----------



## Andrew101 (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> What size and species Tarantula do you have?


I have a A.seemani at the moment, but i'm planning to get a King Baboon soon but still thinking about it but i'm definitely might get some dwarf species. I was thinking of a king baboon cause they grow very slow so by the time it's an adult, i'll be out of the program.


----------



## Andrew101 (Apr 20, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> If you think that the risk is/could been really serious the best advice I can give you is to get rid (even at a temporary level) of your _Theraphosidae_, maybe giving him/her to a friend or a familiar.
> 
> For instance, during the arachnid ban that happened in Italy (I'm eye-talian) I _forgot _to cough cough let the authorities cough know about my arachnids only for a matter of unlucky coincidences  but thing is, no one had the power to 'jump' in my house without an 'invite' (like Vampires).
> 
> Ask to yourself if that (keeping said spider) is worth the risk, considering everything, what you can 'lose' etc


Yup i live in CA, i know that by the law you have to be notified by the landlord before they come in to check on you. Problem is because the apartments are rented out by the program i'm in, they have their own rules for the apartments. I didn't even know they were allowed to come in without my permission till i discovered them in my apartment and questioned them and i apparently signed the contract which also stated that they have the right to check in without my consent or presence...


----------



## Andrew101 (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> What size and species Tarantula do you have?


my A.seemani is about 3 inches


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 20, 2017)

Andrew101 said:


> I didn't even know they were allowed to come in without my permission till i discovered them in my apartment and questioned them and i apparently signed the contract which also stated that they have the right to check in without my consent or presence...


Eh, my man... if things are that way, personally, being you, I wouldn't risk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Trenor (Apr 20, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> In most states, a landlord cannot enter an occupied residence unless it's an emergency without sufficient notice. It must be reasonable and that is usually 24 hours.





Jeff23 said:


> This is not true for any state when I lived in apartments, but I wouldn't be surprised if more "liberal" states give better protection for the occupant. I have lived in Idaho (long time ago), Georgia, and South Carolina. They say they will leave notices to warn of planned entry, but the contract states they can come in with no notification for certain situations. And they have to be able to do this. What will they do for a water leak on the third floor? Wait for a court order?


That would fall under the emergency part of the clause and they can enter.

Can they roll in anytime they want to do non emergency maintenance (without notice) or just to look about? No, I'm not aware of any state that allows this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 20, 2017)

Sucks however that, rules or not, contract or not, someone can jump when he/she wants inside another one room. I only accept that when enters drugs/crime/terrorism and so on.

We discuss about online privacy these days but isn't that a 'bye bye privacy' as well, one moment?


----------



## Trenor (Apr 20, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Sucks however that, rules or not, contract or not, someone can jump when he/she wants inside another one room. I only accept that when enters drugs/crime/terrorism and so on.
> 
> We discuss about online privacy these days but isn't that a 'bye bye privacy' as well, one moment?


I'm not sure what you mean here.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 20, 2017)

Trenor said:


> I'm not sure what you mean here.


I mean, while he (Andrew101) signed that, a contract where written inside there is the right for supervisors to 'inspect' (sorry if that's a wrong term to use, btw) the room when they want, well... a part of me (different nations, culture etc you know) keep finding that a bit... intrusive

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## TownesVanZandt (Apr 20, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I mean, while he (Andrew101) signed that, a contract where written inside there is the right for supervisors to 'inspect' (sorry if that's a wrong term to use, btw) the room when they want, well... a part of me (different nations, culture etc you know) keep finding that a bit... intrusive


Yes, I think there is some cultural differences here. I remember reading another thread here a while back, where an American rented an apartment and had the owner of said apartment locking himself in with no prior warning. Here in Norway that is highly illegal (as I assume it is in Italy as well, no?). If you rent a place you have the exclusive right to access that and you can deny the owner to enter if you wish. The only exceptions is if it is an emergency, for example a water boiler going broke and water is pouring out from the doors and windows and the police with a warrant, of course. There are some other exceptions as well, such as inspectors of the electricity net, but they need to send you a letter in advance stating that they plan to come on such and such date and time. The owner of the apartment can also come to see the apartment, but they will need to tell you in advance and make an appointment of your choosing. But even then, they have no right to open cabinets, cupboards or go through your belongings.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 20, 2017)

TownesVanZandt said:


> where an American rented an apartment and had the owner of said apartment locking himself in with no prior warning. Here in Norway that is highly illegal (as I assume it is in Italy as well, no?)


Yup but not if your name is Moggi, works for Juventus F.C and those persons are Serie A referees 





TownesVanZandt said:


> There are some other exceptions as well, such as inspectors of the electricity net, but they need to send you a letter in advance stating that they plan to come on such and such date and time.


Not here: just arrived hours ago the electricity/gas inspector... they just ring the bell, no letters prior. The feeling to say always something @!#$ to him instead of acting polite is high inside me my man, btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Apr 20, 2017)

TownesVanZandt said:


> Yes, I think there is some cultural differences here. I remember reading another thread here a while back, where an American rented an apartment and had the owner of said apartment locking himself in with no prior warning. Here in Norway that is highly illegal (as I assume it is in Italy as well, no?). If you rent a place you have the exclusive right to access that and you can deny the owner to enter if you wish. The only exceptions is if it is an emergency, for example a water boiler going broke and water is pouring out from the doors and windows and the police with a warrant, of course. There are some other exceptions as well, such as inspectors of the electricity net, but they need to send you a letter in advance stating that they plan to come on such and such date and time. The owner of the apartment can also come to see the apartment, but they will need to tell you in advance and make an appointment of your choosing. But even then, they have no right to open cabinets, cupboards or go through your belongings.


That's pretty much how it is everywhere I have rented an apartment from. They have to give notice unless it's an emergency. If the water heater is leaking they can only go shut it off and repair that. They are not allowed to go through your things. They can't the go to your dresser and check out your socks.

Andrew101 is a special case as the program he was accepted into has rules for being a participant. By accepting and entering the program he agrees to the rules

The trade school I went to had rules regarding alcohol in the dorms. They were allowed to inspect the dorms for anything not allowed with just a small notice. They wouldn't go through your closet but if you had beer cans etc out where they were easily seen you got called out for it. Twice and you got sent home. I didn't like that so I stayed in a more expensive apartment off campus where I could do as I pleased.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andrew101 (Apr 20, 2017)

Jeff23 said:


> They will enter your apartment without permission.  You likely signed that away with the contract.
> 
> Use Sterilite or other generic plastic tub.  Sterilite makes some that are fairly clear.  Give it plenty ventilation.  Find a cloth that allows lots of air flow.  Drape it over the container(s).
> 
> Make sure the container(s) is off the beaten path away from things they may need to service (not near air filter change locations, breaker boxes, utility access items, fire extinguisher, etc.).


My roommate actually mentioned using a cloth lol.. Do you know what kind of cloth would be ideal to use if i can get it to work?


----------



## Andrew101 (Apr 20, 2017)

Trenor said:


> That would fall under the emergency part of the clause and they can enter.
> 
> Can they roll in anytime they want to do non emergency maintenance (without notice) or just to look about? No, I'm not aware of any state that allows this.


They can roll in anytime they want if they suspect something ( for me, i don't know what they suspected me of doing since i didn't do anything wrong like getting involved with some sort of act). Well they can cause they are renting out the apartments that i pay for, so even though they don't technically own the place they put their own rules on these apartments. I wasn't even aware that when signed the contract it mentioned about them being able go in the apartment without my permission or notice, i always read the terms on the contract before signing it so i was pretty pissed that i didn't see that term if there even was one honestly..


----------



## Andrew101 (Apr 20, 2017)

But makes me paranoid here is that they searched my friends bed.. cause he hated his roommate so he used crickets to scare him off since he hate bugs. My friend told me he hide the container he used for the crickets under or somewhere in his bed and the reason he knows that they checked his bed is when he was called out on it, he quickly ran back to the apartment to check for that container and it was gone.. So i'm paranoid to the sense that they would check my cabinets.


----------



## Andrew101 (Apr 20, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I mean, while he (Andrew101) signed that, a contract where written inside there is the right for supervisors to 'inspect' (sorry if that's a wrong term to use, btw) the room when they want, well... a part of me (different nations, culture etc you know) keep finding that a bit... intrusive


Like i mentioned in the previous comment, i'm pretty confident that there wasn't a term for coming in without consent when i read the contract.. I only found out like 2 weeks after i had my incident when i found my coordinator's in my bedroom.. hell they even check my wardrobe -.-


----------



## Andrew101 (Apr 20, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> If you think that the risk is/could been really serious the best advice I can give you is to get rid (even at a temporary level) of your _Theraphosidae_, maybe giving him/her to a friend or a familiar.
> 
> For instance, during the arachnid ban that happened in Italy (I'm eye-talian) I _forgot _to cough cough let the authorities cough know about my arachnids only for a matter of unlucky coincidences  but thing is, no one had the power to 'jump' in my house without an 'invite' (like Vampires).
> 
> Ask to yourself if that (keeping said spider) is worth the risk, considering everything, what you can 'lose' etc


I honestly agree with you at some point.. if it's not worth it if i get checked thoroughly again, i'm probably going to have to find someone to foster my T..  But i honestly really don't want to give it up cause Ts have always been part of my life so its like a heart piece chipping if i had too

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Apr 20, 2017)

Andrew101 said:


> They can roll in anytime they want if they suspect something ( for me, i don't know what they suspected me of doing since i didn't do anything wrong like getting involved with some sort of act). Well they can cause they are renting out the apartments that i pay for, so even though they don't technically own the place they put their own rules on these apartments.


Right, because it's in the stipulations for the program. It doesn't matter if they own the apartment or not. You agreed to give up the right when you accepted the program. This is completely different than most rentals and lots of colleges have these rules in place for their students.

It's like the trade school I mentioned in my other post. We had people who could legally drink in the state we went to school in. They were still under the rule of you get caught with alcohol you get asked to leave school.



Andrew101 said:


> I wasn't even aware that when signed the contract it mentioned about them being able go in the apartment without my permission or notice, i always read the terms on the contract before signing it so i was pretty pissed that i didn't see that term if there even was one honestly..


You should always get a copy of any contracts you sign so they can be referred to later. People should read everything carefully before signing them. You'd be shocked at how many people went to that trade school who were shocked to find there was a drinking clause in the agreement. I knew and as such set up my own apartment to aviod that issue.

I have a uncle that is a lawyer who looks over everything I am thinking of signing and gives me a heads up in case I might have missed something.

I'd find out the extent of what would happen if you violated the agreement. They might make you get rid of the T or they might send you home. Then you have to decide if it's worth it to keep T (right now) that could cause you to lose out on your education or just get one once your schooling is done. I've never once regretted the sacrifices I made for the education I've received over the years.

Good luck to you and your T.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## checkmate (Apr 20, 2017)

Is the apartment furnished? Maybe they have the right to search "their" furniture that you use like dressers and such.  What if you buy a locking cabinet (ventilated, of course) that dorms and barracks often come equipped with? I'm sure they'd be suspicious but would you have to open it for them if they asked?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 20, 2017)

Andrew101 said:


> Like i mentioned in the previous comment, i'm pretty confident that there wasn't a term for coming in without consent when i read the contract.. I only found out like 2 weeks after i had my incident when i found my coordinator's in my bedroom.. hell they even check my wardrobe -.-


Yeah I hear you man. Still, at the end of the day, you signed the whole poop-thing :-/

Sucks, I know. Sucks <-- it's the unruly Italian that speaks now... always sign controversial stuff with a fake signature in pure Italian style:
"That signature? Isn't mine!"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Apr 20, 2017)

Andrew101 said:


> I honestly agree with you at some point.. if it's not worth it if i get checked thoroughly again, i'm probably going to have to find someone to foster my T..  But i honestly really don't want to give it up cause Ts have always been part of my life so its like a heart piece chipping if i had too


Oh you are 19 with your entire life in front of you, son. Screw that my man, one moment. Listen to this old _d_astard (I'm almost 40, therefore old, therefore I have more rights to use the  icon u_u)

 Trust me, things changes in life, not always in a bad way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWilson1351 (Apr 20, 2017)

I hate to say it but @Andrew101 you may have to get a foster home for the A. seemani, or you are running a risk of being kicked out. I know that isn't something you want to do, as I'm sure caring for your T is something you really enjoy in life. You should think long term in this situation though. Take it from someone who had to wait 20 years to get his dream pet. The wait, though frustrating, makes the eventual fulfillment that much sweeter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew101 (Apr 20, 2017)

wetwork said:


> Is the apartment furnished? Maybe they have the right to search "their" furniture that you use like dressers and such.  What if you buy a locking cabinet (ventilated, of course) that dorms and barracks often come equipped with? I'm sure they'd be suspicious but would you have to open it for them if they asked?


I'm pretty sure that would work, only thing is i can't find one at a decent price. If i did earlier i wouldn't have a problem lolXD


----------



## Andrew101 (Apr 20, 2017)

Thank you all for your help and advice's! I'll try and figure a way to keep my T but if all doesn't work, I'll definitely try find someone to foster her!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew101 (Apr 20, 2017)

Trenor said:


> Right, because it's in the stipulations for the program. It doesn't matter if they own the apartment or not. You agreed to give up the right when you accepted the program. This is completely different than most rentals and lots of colleges have these rules in place for their students.
> 
> It's like the trade school I mentioned in my other post. We had people who could legally drink in the state we went to school in. They were still under the rule of you get caught with alcohol you get asked to leave school.
> 
> ...


Really appreciate that you'll do that, but you don't have to go through the trouble since i know what happens if they do find out. They will make me get rid of my T along with a warning as a first offence. Thanks for having that intention though !!


----------



## Icculus (Apr 21, 2017)

I think when they say no pets they are talking about cats and dogs, something that could damage their property. I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Andrew101 (May 9, 2017)

Icculus said:


> I think when they say no pets they are talking about cats and dogs, something that could damage their property. I wouldn't worry about it


Sorry for the very late reply, not exactly for this program i'm in. They some what freaked out when they found out i was keeping some spiders i caught in the area, so they redid my pet contract stating i'm not allowed to have any other animals other than just my bearded dragon and super worms used to feed her. It's really ridiculous in some sense i'm not even allowed to even use crickets to feed my dragon -.-

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## Draketeeth (May 9, 2017)

When I needed a petsitter the only person available at the time lived in an apartment with some very strict rules about pets. Their agreement specifically stated the only pet they were allowed to have in the apartment was a cat. They had to obtain special permission and a written & signed document detailing the length of stay for my bearded dragon, his tank dimensions, when I anticipated picking him up, etc. before they were permitted to watch him. They had a great time and were excellent sitters, but it was such a hassle.

A friend of mine was an in apartment with a no pets rules, and only permitted fish tanks 10 gallons or smaller because of potential water damage issues. No idea if they had a venomous animal clause, but she she asked about small animals like hamsters and such and was met with a very strong negative.

When I helped a friend move out, I found his rental agreement and out of curiosity, flipped to the pet section. He'd obtained permission and paid a deposit for his two dogs. If he'd wanted to acquire any more animals, an additional amount was required per animal, up to a certain number. No other animals beyond the ones already agreed upon were permitted on the premises, and if someone came over with their animal and it was reported/the land lord found out, it was grounds for eviction and loss of deposit.

Having seen how serious agreements can be concerning animals, I advise: always ask permission. Very much better safe than sorry, no matter how tempting it is to try and sneak something through the system.


----------

